# Morgan Freeman Serious condition after car accident



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26010759/

Sad to see, hopefully will be alright, he's great actor, and good role in "batman" series.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed The Bucket List, Glory, The Almighty Movies, and the two new Batman movies. He lives about 2 hours from me BTW.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Oscar-winning actor Morgan Freeman was in serious condition at a Memphis hospital after being involved in a car accident Sunday night, but did not suffer any "life-threatening" injuries, according to a friend.

"He's resting quietly and has some fractures. Nothing life-threatening. Nothing permanent," Luckett told the newspaper. "He's in good spirits, but he's in some pain." 

Source http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/08/04/morgan.freeman.accident/index.html

He will be okay.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

on another forum i frequent the thread was titled, "Morgan Freeman performs in Mississippi X-GAMES!"



glad the old dude seems to be doing OK. he's one of my favourites.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yea, but my question is, why was he driving a 1997 maxima??


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

do we know if it's his car? maybe it belongs to the female passenger?

or...... maybe he's smart and is using a beater to keep a low profile, or maybe even he's just a humble person and feels no need to flaunt his wealth like so many of his contemporaries.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> Yea, but my question is, why was he driving a 1997 maxima??


His Bentley was probably in the shop I would imagine. I kid, I kid. :lol:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The CNN story states that the car belonged to his passenger. I wish Morgan the best, I'm a fan despite his recent bad choices in films.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This guy has been around for quite a long time. It took him forever to become an overnight success. Wow. How far he's come since "Vincent, the Vegetable Vampire."


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

update



> Actor Freeman sued over car crash
> Oscar-winning actor Morgan Freeman is being sued by the female passenger who was travelling with him when he crashed his car in August last year.
> 
> Demaris Meyer said she has filed a legal case in Mississippi accusing the 71-year-old star of negligence.
> ...


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

boo hoo.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

morgan freeman is one of those respectable actors, why would you want to take his money.. I mean sure he needs to take her out to a dinner once but after that it should be all good.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mr. freeman is one of my favorite actors... i wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like another gold digger taking advantage of a celebrity and his money to me. Notice how she wasn't concerned about "pain and suffering" until the media brought her reputation into scrutiny. Since she couldn't sue him for a bad reputation, she found another way to get revenge.


----------

